# Kayak / Bike Trailer



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I am looking around for a trailer for the skanu I ordered. I like the looks of the Ramlin but for me its a lot of $ to be spending on something that doesnt meet all of my needs. Does anyone know of an aluminum trailer manufacturer that makes something that would hold a kayak or SUP and mount a bike or 2 next to it? I am aware of the yakima rack and roll and my dad actually has one of those for his lake cabin. While it is a cool design and does what I am looking for it is a little light weight to be hauling down to the keys IMHO anyway.

So what do you guys think? Any issue with launching a small craft that is offset to one side of a trailer? And before anyone asks no I do not have a truck and no I cannot get a truck because of my HOA (there is another thread on that somewhere).


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Just ditch the tow vehicle all together haha! 








On a serious note, I don’t see why a flat bed trailer with kayak/sup tied down to one side and bikes set up on two wheels in racks that hold the tires (not sure technical term) wouldn’t work. Might take some custom fabrication though.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

Could you put a bike rack on your roof, and a small trailer for the Skanu? I ended up with a jet ski trailer for mine. Maybe you could fabricate a bike rack mount in front of the trailer winch without affecting the turn radius? Found this.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A double wide jet ski trailer - Skanu on one side, bikes on the other.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> A double wide jet ski trailer - Skanu on one side, bikes on the other.


I have a kayak trailer that holds four kayaks. I used to put three kayaks on it and a 13' Ambush skiff.
I sold the Ambush.

I imagine with a little creativity the other side could be used for bikes pretty easily.
I think I paid 700$ to have Don build it for me.

Looks just like this one.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

I use a Malone trailer! I have it set up for 2 kayaks, it could easily acommodate a bike. Comes as a kit that you bolt together pretty easily. i've traveled from California to Michigan and down to the Keys (at 70mph) with no trouble. To answer your question about launching an offset boat, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Xcapnjoe said:


> I have a kayak trailer that holds four kayaks. I used to put three kayaks on it and a 13' Ambush skiff.
> I sold the Ambush.
> 
> I imagine with a little creativity the other side could be used for bikes pretty easily.
> ...


This looks like a really good build. The base trailer (continental) is very stout. $700 is a great price!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

jackson man said:


> This looks like a really good build. The base trailer (continental) is very stout. $700 is a great price!


It was ten years ago! Now they're almost twice that.

Demand has increased while the supply has not.
This place is hopping! Cutting down every tree.

Gonna pave the whole damn state.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Xcapnjoe said:


> It was ten years ago! Now they're almost twice that.
> 
> Demand has increased while the supply has not.
> This place is hopping! Cutting down every tree.
> ...


I should have realized that price was too good!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I used the rack & roll to go to the glades with my solo skiff many times. The only issue with it is the height and trying to get that solo up on it by myself. Can be brutal at the end of a day of poling. As far as towing, they are awesome.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> I used the rack & roll to go to the glades with my solo skiff many times. The only issue with it is the height and trying to get that solo up on it by myself. Can be brutal at the end of a day of poling. As far as towing, they are awesome.


I have the same issue with 100+ lb. kayaks. The trailer that I had for my duckboat had tiltable bunks, that made it a lot easier to load/unload the boat.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jackson man said:


> I have the same issue with 100+ lb. kayaks. The trailer that I had for my duckboat had tiltable bunks, that made it a lot easier to load/unload the boat.


Tiltable bunks! I should've thought of that!!


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

Yakama easy rider


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT said:


> View attachment 167803
> Yakama easy rider


Looks like it could be modified for any setup! How do those tires do at prolonged highway speeds?


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Looks like it could be modified for any setup! How do those tires do at prolonged highway speeds?


I’ve had zero problems


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Im just going to get a jet ski trailer and figure out the bikes later. I can car top those if have to.

Right now Im just trying to find the right aluminum jet ski trailer. I narrowed it down to 3 or so options. 

Continental - probably would be easiest to get locally and least expensive. 

AllStar





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





Rocket





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------

